

Startup Postatic lets you create your own clone of Hacker News - noyalizor
http://www.startupdaily.com.au/2014/08/startup-postatic-lets-create-clone-hacker-news/

======
ansible
Building a community is hard, discussion website software is easy. Cloning HN
is really hard.

It looks like the submitter is also "in it for yourself", looking at
noyalizor's submission history. If you stick around, and learn the rules of
the community, you can get a lot more out of it.

